# Switching Access Cards



## garyswaggerty (Oct 4, 2002)

This has probably been covered, but I can't seem to find it using the search functionality.

I have 2 R10s and I want to swap them out with 2 DSR7000s from weeknees. The DSR7000s are bare bones with no hard drives, access cards, or remotes. I'm not concerned about the remotes or hard drives.....My question is about the access cards.

Can I use the access cards from my r10s in the DSR700s? Will this affect my "2 year committment". 

thanks in advance,
walnuts


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

since teh R10's use newer cards than the DSR7000's did, you can de activate the R10's and activate the cards in the DSR7000 over the phone. I don't THINK they will extend a commiment


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

I might be able to shed some light on this topic. You have to be careful what you say to the CSR:

"For some reason my R10's are acting up and I just want to replace them with two receivers that I picked up used"

Here's why! We/they cannot re-pair an access card to a different unit unless it is for a technical reason. The replacement unit can be purchased or acquired anywhere, it doesn't have to be through Dtv's receiver exchange program. Just play it cool and please don't tell the CSR what you are actually doing and that you are planning on hacking the units. There is nothing that they can do other than not cooperate with you.

Oh, and the current commitment will still apply, sorry, I forgot


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

I had some difficulty with the CSR rep when I did exactly what you're planning. They told me initially it could not be done. I spoke with a different rep and eventually succeeded. 

I like ddrumers idea.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You may have a tough time getting the cards swapped. The R10 is an RID receiver whereas the DSR7000s are non-RID models. DTV is reportedly not allowing activation of non-RID receivers anymore, although they may make an exception if you are swapping them for defective receivers. There have also been lots of reports of the newest access cards not working in older non-RID DTivos, although this may have been cleared up recently. 

I would recommend trying to swap out one R10 at a time and see how it goes. You probably won't get any grief about replacing a single R10 but two of them at the same time would raise a red flag. It's also quite possible that the DTV CSR will make you talk to a technician and you could end up getting a replacement R10 for your "defective" unit.

You could also simply tell the CSR that you prefer the aesthetics of the older DTivo instead of the R10.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Nothing has been sent down to the CSRs that we can't activate non-RID receivers. In fact we do it all the time for the installers who are on a service call and are swapping a bad unit with a non-RID refurbished unit


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yay another DTV insider is here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Nothing has been sent down to the CSRs that we can't activate non-RID receivers. In fact we do it all the time for the installers who are on a service call and are swapping a bad unit with a non-RID refurbished unit


That's fine for installers but what about customers that attempt to do the same? No offense, but most DTV CSRs I've spoken with have limited knowledge about anything technical. My guess is that if you can't provide them with a RID number many of them won't know how to deal with it and simply refuse to activate the non-RID receiver.

Most of us already know that if you want to get something done through DTV Customer Service, you usually end up playing CSR roulette. Just keep calling back until you get a CSR that will accommodate your request. It's painfully obvious that they are defintely not all on the same page, especially when it comes to any current deals that are being offered. Just check all of the posts regarding deals on HDTivos to see exactly what I'm talking about.

Calling DTV is like calling the IRS and asking them a tax question. Talk to 10 different reps and you'll get 10 different answers to the same question. I would think that all DTV CSRs should have a cheat sheet sitting in front of them that outlines every process and every current special offer so that every one of them can offer the customer the same thing instead of forcing us to keep calling to get a better deal. There are far too many reports of customers getting an offer from a CSR only to have it rescinded later on because it was never documented.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I recently swapped out a plain-Jane DTV receiver for a DTiVo. The first rep wouldn't let me re-use the access card unless there was a problem with the first receiver. I put up a fuss and was just about to tell her I dropped it when she transferred me to someone else who had no problem with it.

So, make enough noise and they'll do it.


----------

